# Odd problem with X.Org & FreeBSD 10.0



## IEDave (Apr 17, 2014)

Morning, all,

New user, although with an extensive past history with Unices (first one being FreeBSD 2.9 on a PDP 11/24 back in the mid-80's). Anyway - I'm installing and configuring X.Org on an HP Pavilion ze4325us (video is ATI Radeon IGP 320M) which for the most part has been successful, except for one annoying anomaly. When testing X.Org with `Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`, on the first instance the mouse cursor shows up as a white rectangle - responds to the mouse correctly, but it's a white rectangle. On subsequent tests, the normal X cursor appears. After a reboot, the cycle repeats - first test white rectangle, subsequent tests normal cursor. Any thoughts as to how to proceed on diagnosing this one?

------ Dave


----------

